# How are the colors of boats decide?



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

Today as we cross the cbb, my wife notice that all of the boats that where on the water had the color white. SHE ASKED WHY> I did not know the reason. So i told her becase the fiber glass was white. Help me out Guyz.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$*

Most of the boats you see are white because there is an additional charge for color. Just like kitchen appliances and cars. White is less expensive.


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*thanks alot*

 gotcha now a answer for the wife


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

one more said:


> gotcha now a answer for the wife


So are you going to say you lied to her originally?  

BTW, the color is in the gelcoat, not the fiberglass.

- Dae


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*colors*

 no just i did not no but thanks for the info.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

You gotta give her some great reason why most boats are white.

Tell her that the reason most are white are due to the alignment of the axis north of the square root of Pi when Venus is in the lunur phase of Pluto which causes the hull to get white.  


- Dae


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Eor what it's worth . . .

Traditionally, under sail, pleasure boats were painted white, to indicate their military neutrality, and in order to be seen better in the dark.

White is still the best color for being seen for airborne search and rescue efforts.

Men-of-War were painted black so as to be less visible at night.

Yellow is considered bad luck.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

smoothbore54 is right on...and the red boat was for special occasions...lol


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

That may be, but when you want to add a little color, before they put in the yellow, blue, or whatever, you have to first give them the green.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

Have you ever seen what a colored boat looks like when it's 5 years old?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

eeer, today most recreational boats are white because it stays the coolest in the summer sun.


----------

